# Adding a drip zone to existing system



## NYR99 (May 3, 2021)

Hello, back when I had my lawn sprinklers installed, I had them run one line (3/4" poly) to my back fence that is capped for future use. Well I finally got 30 Emerald Green Arborvitaes installed, and I want to add drip irrigation to them. What is an easy way to go from the 3/4" poly tubing to a 1/2" poly drip line? I think I also need a pressure regulator is there too.

Thanks!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Depending on what kind of emitter line you use you'll have a few barbed-fitting options to choose from. Here's what the Hunter catalog has available.


----------

